

Show HN: FPV Drone/Quadcopter Racing League - thomasfromcdnjs
https://fpvracing.tv

======
staunch
It's going to get so exciting when we can mix VR and the real world. Racing is
a bit boring though, I hope more interesting games arise.

~~~
icefox
Why is racing boring?

